# Breeding crickets in the viv!



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone. I was feeding large crickets to my firebellies the other week. It takes them a while to chomp one down but they do it. Well, a few females accidently dropped into the viv, and they must have laid their eggs in the soil. Today I was looking at the viv, and there where these tiny tiny circkets walking all over the moss. 

So, could someone breed crickets in a new viv before adding new frogs, and then it would become a frog feeding vivarium. The advantage I see with this, is that having the food already present in the viv when you introduce new frogs will help keep stress levels down since you arent sticking you gigantic arm into the viv to drop food from the sky.

What do you guys think???


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

My only worry would be that the crickets would reproduce and grow faster than the frogs could eat them...
...not to mention the smell and "cricket debris"


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

*crickets*

if you did this i would suggest using banded crickets as these have smaller pinheads and wotn eat orchid or bromeliad roots apparently. my concern would be that unless it was a huge vivarium the tiny crickets could stress out your frogs in large numbeers as the females can really lay alot.


----------

